#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Аллергия (в прямом смысле) на некоторые мантры

## Эделизи

Вообще я не то чтобы аллергик. Так, изредка на что-то появлялась аллергия: укусы пчел, комаров, в-общем, как у всех. 
И вот я заметила, что некоторые мантры у меня начали вызывать аллергию. Если читаю больше одного круга. Сначала начинают чесаться глаза, потом лицо, если чтение продолжаю, может дойти до бронхоспазма. 
У кого нибудь было такое? Что это значит - что мантра и ийдам не подходят?
Ваши предположения?

----------


## Дубинин

Отдалённо помню вроде, что избыточная белковая реакция- просходит после наоборот длительного угнетения синтеза белков повышенным уровнем кортизола. (в народе это последствия стресса (переживаемого долгим "нехочу"- чего-то)) Посему возможно именно таким набором мантрового "бу-бу- бу", вы переутомляете участки коры ГМ, и ранее угнетённая реакция после торможения, проявляется с большей силой?

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Антончик (10.03.2015), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Отдалённо помню вроде, что избыточная белковая реакция- просходит после наоборот длительного угнетения синтеза белков повышенным уровнем кортизола. (в народе это последствия стресса (переживаемого долгим "нехочу"- чего-то)) Посему возможно именно таким набором мантрового "бу-бу- бу", вы переутомляете участки коры ГМ, и ранее угнетённая реакция после торможения, проявляется с большей силой?


Интересно. Надо почитать об этом.

----------


## Neroli

> Ваши предположения?


А какие у Вас четки? 
Меня, например, можжевеловые убили бы просто.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А какие у Вас четки? 
> Меня, например, можжевеловые убили бы просто.


Так не надо их на себя ронять  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (01.02.2014), Алик (31.01.2014), Ашвария (02.02.2014), Дхармананда (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще я не то чтобы аллергик. Так, изредка на что-то появлялась аллергия: укусы пчел, комаров, в-общем, как у всех. 
> И вот я заметила, что некоторые мантры у меня начали вызывать аллергию. Если читаю больше одного круга. Сначала начинают чесаться глаза, потом лицо, если чтение продолжаю, может дойти до бронхоспазма. 
> У кого нибудь было такое? Что это значит - что мантра и ийдам не подходят?
> Ваши предположения?


Это кармические препятствия. Читайте дальше.

----------

Алекс Андр (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Это кармические препятствия. Читайте дальше.


А я обычно в таких случаях меняю практику. то есть анчитывааю что-то другое, или практикую то, что без начитывания, или отдыхаю а потом со свежими силами снова в бой. И тогда всё нормально становится. У меня так бывает, что чувствуешь, что "сейчас нужно практиковать это", или "сейчас лучше отдохнуть", "сейчас лучше это не практиковать". И т.д.

Не знаю насколько это правильно.  В общем всё наверное индивидуально. Как вариант - расстройство ветров от перегруза или что-то ещё. Вам всё равно ваша ситуация должна быть виднее, что там как у вас. И то, что у меня происходит для вас может быть вообще не в тему.

Просто я помню есть такое понятие как ахимса (непричинение вреда в том числе и себе). И если начинается какая-то такая фигня - возможно, что вы делаете что-то неправильно.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Влад К (31.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А я обычно в таких случаях меняю практику. то есть анчитывааю что-то другое, или практикую то, что без начитывания, или отдыхаю а потом со свежими силами снова в бой. И тогда всё нормально становится. У меня так бывает, что чувствуешь, что "сейчас нужно практиковать это", или "сейчас лучше отдохнуть", "сейчас лучше это не практиковать". И т.д.
> 
> Не знаю насколько это правильно.  В общем всё наверное индивидуально. Как вариант - расстройство ветров от перегруза или что-то ещё. Вам всё равно ваша ситуация должна быть виднее, что там как у вас. И то, что у меня происходит для вас может быть вообще не в тему.
> 
> Просто я помню есть такое понятие как ахимса (непричинение вреда в том числе и себе). И если начинается какая-то такая фигня - возможно, что вы делаете что-то неправильно.


Конечно, зачем себя насиловать? Но аллергия на мантры? Впервые слышу.

----------


## Kit

Провокации? Попробуйте делать подношения защитникам вначале каждой практики.

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Конечно, зачем себя насиловать? Но аллергия на мантры? Впервые слышу.


Нико. Подобное бывает. Уже видел несколько человек, у которых мантры либо не работали, либо работали по-другому. отторжение к таким вещам тоже вполне возможно

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Так не надо их на себя ронять


Я их не роняю, я их нюхаю и страдаю.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я их не роняю, я их нюхаю и страдаю.


Привезти тебе хрустальные?

----------


## Neroli

> Привезти тебе хрустальные?


Спасибо конечно, но не надо. Лучше варенье вези))
Я не то чтобы ольфакторная мазохистка, у меня на самом деле нефритовые четки, я просто знаю, что мне нельзя нюхать можжевельник. Ну и предположила, что у Эделизи на четки аллергия, а не на мантры.

Эделизи, попробуйте антигистаминные попить перед начиткой, посмотрим что победит))

----------

Джнянаваджра (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Вообще я не то чтобы аллергик. Так, изредка на что-то появлялась аллергия: укусы пчел, комаров, в-общем, как у всех. 
> И вот я заметила, что некоторые мантры у меня начали вызывать аллергию. Если читаю больше одного круга. Сначала начинают чесаться глаза, потом лицо, если чтение продолжаю, может дойти до бронхоспазма. 
> У кого нибудь было такое? Что это значит - что мантра и ийдам не подходят?
> Ваши предположения?


На мой взгляд, если аллергия не проходит после приема антигистаминных препаратов, то даже неплохо, что у Вас аллергия на эти мантры. Значит, они работают, только с побочными эффектами.) Может их нараспев читать или другим тоном?

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо конечно, но не надо. Лучше варенье вези))
> Я не то чтобы ольфакторная мазохистка, у меня на самом деле нефритовые четки, я просто знаю, что мне нельзя нюхать можжевельник. Ну и предположила, что у Эделизи на четки аллергия, а не на мантры.
> 
> Эделизи, попробуйте антигистаминные попить перед начиткой, посмотрим что победит))


Ну смотри. А то привезу ведь)

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На мой взгляд, если аллергия не проходит после приема антигистаминных препаратов, то даже неплохо, что у Вас аллергия на эти мантры. Значит, они работают, только с побочными эффектами.) Может их нараспев читать или другим тоном?


Нараспев..... А может лучше к христианским молитвам тогда обратиться?

----------


## Алик

> Нараспев..... А может лучше к христианским молитвам тогда обратиться?


Можно даже "Кока - кола" начитывать, если верить в силу этой мантры  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> А какие у Вас четки? 
> Меня, например, можжевеловые убили бы просто.


Из семян лотоса. У меня аллергия с одними и теми же четками на определенные мантры

----------


## Нико

> Из семян лотоса. У меня аллергия с одними и теми же четками на определенные мантры


А на какие мантры аллергия?

----------


## Эделизи

> А на какие мантры аллергия?


Сегодня на мантру гадания МО. Несколько вопросов решила задать. Лунг онлайн есть от ННР.

----------


## Нико

> Сегодня на мантру гадания МО. Несколько вопросов решила задать. Лунг онлайн есть от ННР.


А зачем читать мантру гадания МО?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Эделизи

> А зачем читать мантру гадания МО?


Наверное, чтобы погадать, не?

----------


## Нико

> Наверное, чтобы погадать, не?


По какой книжке гадаем?

----------


## Эделизи

> По какой книжке гадаем?


http://kunsangar.ru/top-menu/tibet/gadanie-mo.html

----------


## Нико

> http://kunsangar.ru/top-menu/tibet/gadanie-mo.html


Это довольно ограниченное гадание. Всё там сводится к тому, придёт некий чел или не придёт. Посоветую Мо по книге Мипама. Там через Манджушри, по крайней мере)

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Посоветую Мо по книге Мипама. Там через Манджушри, по крайней мере)


Не могу найти текст (

----------


## Нико

> Не могу найти текст (


Это надо у Хоса спросить, он переводил. Может, у него сохранился текст. Там про всё. Я одно время увлекалась...... Довольно точное гадание, если в гадания верить.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Не могу найти текст (


У меня есть книга Мипама. В личку кидайте как прислать.

----------

Нико (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Там ещё момент. Надо сделать кубик с мантрой Манджушри. Это легко. Или два? Я уже забыла, но в инструкциях написано)

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Там ещё момент. Надо сделать кубик с мантрой Манджушри. Это легко. Или два? Я уже забыла, но в инструкциях написано)


Два вроде нужно.

----------


## Нико

> Два вроде нужно.


Да, два. Я тогда не знала тибетского, тупо нарисовала слоги на русском. И всё равно работало.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Там ещё момент. Надо сделать кубик с мантрой Манджушри. Это легко. Или два? Я уже забыла, но в инструкциях написано)


Да я просто купил светлые пластмассовые кубики побольше, в киоске, и прямо сверху точек, фламастером нарисовал- ом ара..

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Как много тайных гадателей  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Да я просто купил светлые пластмассовые кубики побольше, в киоске, и прямо сверху точек, фламастером нарисовал- ом ара..


Аллергии не было?

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Нико (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

У Дубинина не бывает аллергий.

----------


## Дубинин

> Как много тайных гадателей


Это давно было)). А вообще гадание на книгах- очень развито было раньше, да и сейчас. Открывали Библию наугад- и толковали по случаю.., Рериховцы знаю, так "Агни Йогу" юзали.. Предлагаю 1-й том Ламрима - думаю вполне подойдёт..

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Нико (31.01.2014), Эделизи (31.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> У Дубинина не бывает аллергий.


Бывает немного в июле- в "полях", когда трава цветёт- чихаю))

----------


## Нико

> Бывает немного в июле- в "полях", когда трава цветёт- чихаю))


Это мелочи по сравнению с аллергией на мантры)

----------


## Olle

*Дыхание при начитывании мантр, как оно осуществляется?* 
Может кто встречал в текстах уже переведенных на русский. Понятно про ваджрное дыхание с задержкой, но как это сделать например на стослоговой мантре? 
При разговоре начинаешь на одном дыхании говорить и "захлебываешься" не хватает воздуха, наверное, примерно так происходит с начиткой. 
А как правильно поддерживать дыхание при длительном начитывании?
Есть некоторые выдержки:



> МАНТРА И ПОВЕДЕНИЕ 
> 
>  Применяя лечение мантрой, нужно избегать типичных ошибок поведения, чтобы максимально раскрыть возможности горловой чакры. Чтобы горловая чакра открылась и речь обрела силу, очень важно устранить препятствия, связанные с речью. Грубые препятствия, которые мы создаем голосом – это ложь, обидные слова и клевета, а также пустая болтовня. Если много пустословить, энергия речи бесполезно рассеивается, ослабляя тем самым горловую чакру. 
> 
> Очень важно придерживаться определенной диеты и не употреблять в пищу такие продукты, как чеснок, лук, цикорий, копченое мясо. Кроме того, не следует курить и пить алкоголь. В идеале все эти вещи нужно исключить. Но в современном мире не так просто все соблюдать, поэтому желательно ограничивать потребление этих продуктов и полностью исключить в тот день, когда вы собираетесь практиковать лечебные мантры. Перед началом практики лечебной мантры полощут рот и читают подготовительные мантры для очищения речи.
>  .............. 
> Во время практики мантры надо всегда следить, чтобы спина была прямая – находиться в вертикальном положении. Практику делают сидя лицом на восток. Начав практику, мантру прерывать нельзя. Если вам все же придется прерваться из-за того, что вы ошиблись, икнули или чихнули, нужно вернуться к голове малы и заново начать отсчет мантр. 
> 
> Еще одно важное предупреждение: во время практики мантр нельзя выпускать газы из кишечника. Когда выходит газ, теряется сила мантры. Это связано с энергиями в теле. Есть разные виды энергии тела, но в данном случае речь идет о двух: об энергии верхней части тела и нижней части тела. Энергия нижней части тела идет вниз и выходит наружу. Во время чтения мантры или другой подобной практики важно равновесие всех энергий, когда же теряется воздух из нижней части тела, то нарушается нисходящая энергия, которая тоже выходит, и, как следствие, энергия в верхней части тела также расстраивается.


http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/ti.../mantras/1662/ 

С сайта эзотерики: 



> Цитата: 
> При повторении мантр нужно соблюдать правильный ритм рецитации: слишком быстрая джапа вызывает болезни, а слишком медленная разрушает благосостояние. 
> 
> Мантры не следует повторять во время приема пищи, в состоянии нервного возбуждения, страха, гнева, а также испытывая сильный голод. Однако все эти ограничения распространяются на упамшу и вачику. При мысленном повторении мантр нет никаких ограничений. 
> 
> Если во время чтения мантр человек совершает зевок или испускание газов, нужно выполнить ачаману и пранаяму. 
> 
> Это же справедливо, если адепта кто-либо прерывает. Ачамана — это ритуал очищения тела перед совершением пуджи, чтением Вед, принятием пищи, а также после произнесения лжи, соприкосновения с нечистым предметом или человеком. 
> 
> ...


Что за мантра и откуда она не знаю.
Например, при пропевании одних и тех же мантр, говорят одни учителя о двух дыханиях, другие о четырех дыханиях на одну и туже мантру, или это только зависит от дающего?
Но если начитывать шепотом, можно или нельзя *на вдохе* проговаривать мантру?

----------

Эделизи (11.03.2015)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Вообще я не то чтобы аллергик. Так, изредка на что-то появлялась аллергия: укусы пчел, комаров, в-общем, как у всех. 
> И вот я заметила, что некоторые мантры у меня начали вызывать аллергию. Если читаю больше одного круга. Сначала начинают чесаться глаза, потом лицо, если чтение продолжаю, может дойти до бронхоспазма. 
> У кого нибудь было такое? Что это значит - что мантра и ийдам не подходят?
> Ваши предположения?


Впечатлительность и омраченность в чистом виде.

----------


## Anthony

> Впечатлительность и омраченность в чистом виде.


Экспертное мнение?

----------

Alex (16.06.2018)

----------

